# Boat Insurance



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys.. I'm looking at insuring a 21 ft bay boat abt 65k in value. I was just quoted by State Farm $1165 a year. The guy i'm buying the boat from says he pays $300 a year through Allstate with similar coverage. He is located inland GA and i'm inland Al. 

That's quite a spread.. What are you guys paying? 

I'm gonna shop around more this afternoon, but trying to get an realistic idea of what it should cost so I know when I'm getting bent over. All my other insurance is through State Farm, but it looks like i'll be looking elsewhere for boat insurance.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Call Lynda Shepard-Geico Montgomery. Cheapest i found. Of course actually filing a claim may be a different story

ALFA and State Farm don't like boats here in AL 

I'm paying around 650 with Geico for a 100k' boat

hope this helps


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a 22' - $75K....$650 with Progressive


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

I just got a quote from Geico/boatUS for $650ish - much better. 

Now i'm trying to decide on towboatUS or sea tow. With Insurance through Geico/BoatUS if you select the boatUS membership with insurance, it looks like if you have to be towed you will have to cover the cost and be reimbursed. If i have a standalone membership with either company it appears I'm not on the hook for the bill--is that right?


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Progressive has a "sign and glide" feature....look into it.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

U r correct. With SeaTow and Boat US there is no out of pocket at time of tow as long as it’s a covered tow.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Was in a bit of a rush, so I went with BoatUS for the time being. I'm going to continue researching coverage vs. price.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

travhale said:


> Was in a bit of a rush, so I went with BoatUS for the time being. I'm going to continue researching coverage vs. price.


Geico now owns Tow Boat US, I purchase Tow Boat US insurance when I purchase my boat insurance, I think it is about $50 for the year or so.

The only difference is that it is only for my boat, while I am on it.
Purchasing direct covers you on any boat, owned by others or rented.

Well, I never use anyone else boat and when I do rent one on Rare occasion, that vendor has tow insurance of does it them self.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Geico / Boat Us.
I was thinking mine was Progressive because they have our vehicles, but Boat Ins is with Geico and Boat US towing is included. 2017 20' CC 150 Zuke


----------

